
Paul Graham on Twitter: We're trying to figure out... - ph0rque
http://twitter.com/#!/paulg/status/51047251040157697
======
bootload
_"... We're trying to figure out why this YC batch did so well. One theory:
they all used Convore ..."_

With no other information other than the tweet, I'm somewhat confused. Is this
an 'in-joke'?

~~~
ph0rque
Hoping for clarification from PG, as well.

~~~
citizenkeys
I think Paul's point was that they all had something impressive to show off by
Demo Day. Perhaps the reasons the batch did so well was because they had a
good system to exchange information (Convore). But also because Paul has
enough experience mentoring startups to know what needs to be done and when.

------
Dnguyen
Is this a pretty up IRC?

